# Sharing a 20' Container (Sea Freight) from the UK to AD or Dubai



## Ash1980 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there anyone who would be interested in sharing a shipment from the UK to UAE (20' container sea freight)? I am located in East Midlands and moving to to AD in a month time.

I am shipping few pieces of furniture and some boxes of personal effects - enough to fill half a container (or less), would be an expensive call for me. Please jump on board if you think you may benefit from this on cost sharing basis! 

Thanks!


----------

